
Why Elastic Search Is Removing Google Guava - sirdavidhuang
https://github.com/elastic/elasticsearch/issues/13224
======
sam_lowry_
Where is the why?

~~~
sirdavidhuang
That's my question as well.

~~~
tomaha
Especially if they want to keep parts like Splitter and Joiner and just copy
them over. I just ran into too many libraries that copied Guava into their own
namespace and now your project depends on x different copies of Guava
indirectly. Besides that I find it strange to get rid of ImmutableList as I
don't see any usable alternative. I also find the newXXX methods very helpful
and much more readable (e.g. Maps#newHashMapWithExpectedSize) and preferable
over constructor usage even with the diamond operator as it also allows you to
change the implementation afterwards.

